# Got my Pack...BUT



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Got my pack today, great mag to get as my car is in it !! 

Anyway, should I have window stickers? :? I have one rasied shiney / hard sticker, but thought there would be 2 window stickers??

T ROB T


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes and no , We have run out .The stickers will be with me in the next few days hopefully and sent out asap.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes and no , We have run out .The stickers will be with me in the next few days hopefully and sent out asap.


Thanks, no probs, thought I had seen on here that stock was low :roll:


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

I also received mine today, many thanks 

I just need to be added to the TTOC usergroup now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AbyssRS said:


> I also received mine today, many thanks
> 
> I just need to be added to the TTOC usergroup now


PM NEM and he'll sort it for you.


----------

